# Help me check my eligibility for a PR Visa



## handsyraj (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm new to this forum and have recently decided to apply for a PR. Please help me calculate my points and check for my eligibility.

Following are my particulars:
BE in Mech
Working for Bank of New York in India and have total work ex as a Software Engineer of 5.7yrs
Age: 37
IELTS: L L,R,S,W - 6.5,7,7,7

I guess this much info is all, else let me know.

And also let me know which Skills Application Type to select for ACS - Skills or RPL ? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Btw...this section is nt the rite one to post ur query.

As u r frm mechanical and assuming u r asking for oz pr visa, your 4-6 years yrs of the exp will be deducted.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## handsyraj (Apr 27, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> Btw...this section is nt the rite one to post ur query.
> 
> As u r frm mechanical and assuming u r asking for oz pr visa, your 4-6 years yrs of the exp will be deducted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks piyush but can you guide me where I can post this ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

handsyraj said:


> Thanks piyush but can you guide me where I can post this ?


Post it into Australian section, currently you have posted in indian one !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------

